# Disney Turkey Legs



## BchrisL (Jun 24, 2014)

I shamelessly copied this recipe for turkey legs. Sounds like they are just brined for 12 hours, but the secret ingredient is Prague Powder #1. They are then smoked at 325 for 90 minutes, or when they come up to 160 inside. 
I think it can be a crowd pleaser!
Chris









> "Enough is as good as a feast." Mary Poppins
> 
> By Meathead Goldwyn
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks. Thinking a person could use Morton's Tender Quick for the entire white and pink curing salt ration and come out about the same. Can't imagine why they would need injecting. A brine can carry the goods all the way to the bone.


----------

